# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) قسم سوفت وير الاجهزة الصينية ( Chinese Phones Software ) قسم Chinese Phones firmware  هاتف واقف على الشعار infinix  sc 7731c

## hafsi

مشكللتي مع هاتف مقلد infinix x5617 المعالج sc7731c ممكن ملف boot.img او باكاب

----------

